# Mourning the habitat of C.elliptica



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Revisited the habitat of C.elliptica and I was shocked to see these scenes.
The whole river was being destroyed and I believe in a few months time, roads will be built and this place will become history for C.elliptica.

Before:



























After:


















The shape of the river still can be seen vividly but the water is dried up and sands and rocks have filled up the river bed. All the aquatic plants and fishes were gone, permanently.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Gut wrenchingly sad. I guess as consumers of the Earth's resources we are are all in some way responsible for the destruction of local habitats. RECYCLE...RE-USE....CONSERVE and the world will last longer.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Omg, this is so bad. Ellipticas were listed as threatened species of plants. They might be close to being extinct in the wild


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sigh...


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

It is very sad... but nature has a way of fighting back.


----------

